Ask HN: Should Apple build its own search engine? - xky
======
atom-x
Oh god, no. Apple should very much stay out of the SAAS business and stick
with their hardware and OS expertise.

~~~
Someone
It’s a bit late for that. Services were 22% of total sales in Apple’s last
quarter (13 billion vs 58 billion) and almost 40% of their gross margin
(13348-4622)/(58313-35943) = 39%)

([https://s2.q4cdn.com/470004039/files/doc_financials/2020/q2/...](https://s2.q4cdn.com/470004039/files/doc_financials/2020/q2/_10-Q-Q2-2020-\(As-
Filed\).pdf))

Edit: that requires interpreting “SAAS” fairly wide, but I think that’s
warranted in the context of “writing their own search engine”.

